# Saddle flask for hunting versus saddle drinks holder?



## Patches (27 September 2009)

Can you get away with something more like this? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brown-Saddle-...?hash=item56346a15c6&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I have been offered a black leather saddle flask holder, complete with flask for £65. (Unused), but I'm wondering if hunting might end up being a flash in the pan idea and it's alot to shell out if I pack it in isn't it? 

I don't drink, so whatever I buy will only have squash in it. 

Would I be laughed at if I use a bottle holder?


----------



## Rowreach (28 September 2009)

Ladies should really have a small pocket sized hip flask, not one which attaches to the saddle  but if you really need to take a bottle of squash, then one of those would be better than a bottle holder


----------



## j17bow (28 September 2009)

Dont drink too much squash or you might need to dismount and find a bush!


----------



## Patches (28 September 2009)

Ladies should really have a small pocket sized hip flask, not one which attaches to the saddle  but if you really need to take a bottle of squash, then one of those would be better than a bottle holder 

Click to expand...

Don't they bounce out of your pocket when you're galloping along? lol


----------



## Lollii (28 September 2009)

Mine didn't bounce around in my pocket last week, but I soon emptied the port that was in it -I was a bit scared!!

Tip - buy one with a top that is fixed onto the flask, as if you drop the top, you will have to get off and find it again, I did that once, couldn't find the top so I 'had to' drink it all at once and throw the flask away whenI got home!


----------



## boneo (28 September 2009)

The trouble with having a flask in your pocket, whatever sex, is they are not a soft landing in case of a fall, also, you might spill the contents!  Go for a type which is attached to the saddle; preferably an old one from the days when people took their hunting seriously, they were well designed and functunal


----------



## JenHunt (28 September 2009)

I have problems getting my flask out of my pocket! it's a largeish flask and a smallish pocket tho!

defo go for the one with the lid attached - much easier when they move off without warning and you're mid slurp!


----------



## Eagle_day (28 September 2009)

The trouble with having a flask in your pocket, whatever sex, is they are not a soft landing in case of a fall ...
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that. I was bucked off last season- quad bike on one side, flapping bag in tree on other - and trampled holding onto the reins. With a flask in my breast pocket, I'm pretty sure I cracked a rib: I was in pain for weeks.


----------



## MrWoof (29 September 2009)

Can you get away with something more like this? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brown-Saddle-...?hash=item56346a15c6&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I have been offered a black leather saddle flask holder, complete with flask for £65. (Unused), but I'm wondering if hunting might end up being a flash in the pan idea and it's alot to shell out if I pack it in isn't it? 

I don't drink, so whatever I buy will only have squash in it. 

Would I be laughed at if I use a bottle holder?
		
Click to expand...

A Saddle Flask every time. The one you have been offered is about 1/4 the price of a decent one with a Pewter or SS Flask. Even if you do not "drink", it is impolite not to offer others a tincture, especially if they have run out. If your hunting phase does not last, you can always sell it on. Pocket flasks make a hell of a mess of your pocket linings and you will, eventually, have your flask floating around the inside of your coat. Also, a fall at the wrong angle onto a flask can seriously hurt. I think that a Bottle Holder attached to your saddle would get in the way of your knee (may be wrong).


----------



## Patches (29 September 2009)

This is my problem. 

If it's impolite not to offer it around, then I won't bother buying one. 

I wouldn't accept a drink off anyone else, whether I drank alcohol or not, as I am a funny bugger who doesn't do sharing. I won't drink from a cup or bottle someone else has drank from and I wouldn't dream of sharing food etc.

If I buy one and someone else drinks from it...I might as well give the whole thing to them for the rest of the hunt meet...as I won't drink from it again.

If I'm going to go thirsty, I might as well go thirsty and keep money in the bank! lol


----------



## MrWoof (29 September 2009)

This is my problem. 

If it's impolite not to offer it around, then I won't bother buying one. 

I wouldn't accept a drink off anyone else, whether I drank alcohol or not, as I am a funny bugger who doesn't do sharing. I won't drink from a cup or bottle someone else has drank from and I wouldn't dream of sharing food etc.

If I buy one and someone else drinks from it...I might as well give the whole thing to them for the rest of the hunt meet...as I won't drink from it again.

If I'm going to go thirsty, I might as well go thirsty and keep money in the bank! lol
		
Click to expand...

Totally your decision - but this is one of the old traditions and typical of the camaraderie within the hunting fraternity.
I have been hunting since 1956 and have yet to catch any dreadful disease from drinking out of some-one else's hunting flask! If they have run dry, people are always grateful for a glug from another flask whilst hacking back to the lorry on a cold, wet day. Better to not take anything than be seen with a flask and not "sharing". However, if you do take your Orange Squash, be abstemious or you will have to find various hedges behind which to relieve yourself!


----------



## Patches (29 September 2009)

This is what I mean....I don't want to be seen as not sharing, therefore I'd rather not take one and go without a drink myself, than take one and end up not drinking it.

Certainly no intention of buying one just for the sole intention of passing to others. I did bake cakes for the get together afterwards though. I was the only one who did that! **Polishes halo** and they were greatly appreciated. 

I'm not worried about catching anything. It's just I don't like the idea of someone else's saliva having been on the bottle rim where I put my mouth. It's a sort of phobia thing. Grosses me out. Same as I don't like kissing wet lips.....yak!


----------



## MrWoof (29 September 2009)

This is what I mean....I don't want to be seen as not sharing, therefore I'd rather not take one and go without a drink myself, than take one and end up not drinking it.

Certainly no intention of buying one just for the sole intention of passing to others. I did bake cakes for the get together afterwards though. I was the only one who did that! **Polishes halo** and they were greatly appreciated. 

I'm not worried about catching anything. It's just I don't like the idea of someone else's saliva having been on the bottle rim where I put my mouth. It's a sort of phobia thing. Grosses me out. Same as I don't like kissing wet lips.....yak!
		
Click to expand...

I am not remotely interested in whom or how you kiss - way too much information thank you.

I just wonder how much you wish to hunt and learn about the old traditions and the courtesy in the hunting field but, far more importantly, become involved in your local hunting fraternity?


----------



## Rollin (29 September 2009)

Buy an antigue one at Reading Carriage Sales then if you don't like/use it you can sell it again.


----------



## Patches (29 September 2009)

I am not remotely interested in whom or how you kiss - way too much information thank you.

I just wonder how much you wish to hunt and learn about the old traditions and the courtesy in the hunting field but, far more importantly, become involved in your local hunting fraternity? 

_____________________________


I beg your pardon? 

I don't drink alcohol, never have never will. Why does that make me unwilling to learn or joining in with hunting simply because I don't drink?

I think that's very harsh.  I won't share a bottle with my husband, children etc.......so it's nothing "anti-hunting" that leads me to say I wouldn't want to share a saddle flask with people on the hunting field. 

Are you really and truly suggesting I spend a couple of hundred pounds on a decent saddle flask and then buy some vintage whisky to exclusively share around the hunt field in the full knowledge that I won't personally drink from it myself? 

Yes, others do share them around.....but they all take a drink from them themselves.

I have already stated that I would rather not take a drink out full stop than be seen to be ignorant by not offering one around. Last time we were out there were only three people out with a saddle flask/hip flask anyway.

I'm sorry, but you've really annoyed me. Of course the kissing bit was too much info.....but I was trying to get the point across that my unwillingness to share a flask has nothing to do with selfishness or fear of catching anything. It's just one of my foibles.


----------



## maggiesmum (29 September 2009)

I am not remotely interested in whom or how you kiss - way too much information thank you.

I just wonder how much you wish to hunt and learn about the old traditions and the courtesy in the hunting field but, far more importantly, become involved in your local hunting fraternity?
		
Click to expand...

The words mountain and molehill spring to mind!


----------



## combat_claire (30 September 2009)

Patches don't worry about it mate. 

From reading this thread you would think everyone who hunts is a raging alcoholic! Yes, some people will carry a flask, and yes it is nice to share it if you have one - but it isn't compulsory. The fact that you aren't carrying any alcohol on your person is not going to make you a social outcast.

I have done my fair share of downing booze while out hunting, but nowadays I tend to be driving myself to and from meets so I won't indulge. Quite frankly anyone who gets behind the wheel after hunting, knowing they are over the legal limit are complete morons. 

If you are really worried about being thirsty and needing your squash then you could always ask a friend or family member if they could car follow and be on hand with a bottle of squash. 

Hunting people wouldn't usually let someone who looks in need of a drink suffer, on a baking hot day car following with the stag hounds at the start of this month, about half their mounted field had a swig from my juice! I'm still alive to tell the tale, so they can't have been infected with anything that deadly....


----------



## Patches (30 September 2009)

LOL I'd fall off after a few swigs, seeing as my body is completely not used to drink! :-o

I'm just a funny bugger who can't/won't drink from something after someone has had a drink from it.  No idea why....it's just "me" sadly.

I have decided that I probably won't want a drink anyway. I never hanker for a drink during a farm ride in the heat of summer. I'll just end up wanting a wee.

What I think I'll do instead is keep some joosters in my pocket. Something "tarty" that will take that dry feeling away from my mouth IF I feel the urge for something tangy/juicy.

I can also promise those who fear I'm just a miserable philistine that I WILL share them around. ))))


----------



## siennamum (30 September 2009)

Blimey, get out of bed the wrong side this morning....?

Patches, I've also been hunting for 40 years but have never taken a flask with me. Can't see the appeal and don't understand how not partaking makes you the anti-christ. Take your squash and be happy...


----------



## larkwood (30 September 2009)

If your that particular, then let me know which meet your going to next and  I'll ask for the first dirnk, save me a fortune over he season!


----------



## Patches (30 September 2009)

If your that particular, then let me know which meet your going to next and  I'll ask for the first dirnk, save me a fortune over he season!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! I like your style Larkwood. ))))


----------

